# EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified 3 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 11, 2014)

EVGA's GTX 780 Ti Classified is the fastest GTX 780 Ti we ever tested. It comes with a large overclock out of the box that makes it run above 1175 MHz most of the time. The dual-fan ACX heatsink also provides good cooling, resulting in low temperatures and a stable operation at all times.

*Show full review*


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 14, 2014)

Given how well the MSI 780Ti Gaming card performed and in one store the price difference is £70, I don't see the relevance of the Classified *unless *it is given a defacto, special BIOS from EVGA.  As it stands I think a lot of people are getting pissed off at mediocre overclocks and stability issues with current drivers and supplied BIOS.  The VRM circuitry on this card should be allowed to prove itself but at the moment it seems EVGA have gone a bit quiet.

It seems the 780Ti chips are so good in general that it's hard to get a 'premium' card to outshine the rest.


----------



## radrok (Jan 14, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Given how well the MSI 780Ti Gaming card performed and in one store the price difference is £70, I don't see the relevance of the Classified *unless *it is given a defacto, special BIOS from EVGA.  As it stands I think a lot of people are getting pissed off at mediocre overclocks and stability issues with current drivers and supplied BIOS.  The VRM circuitry on this card should be allowed to prove itself but at the moment it seems EVGA have gone a bit quiet.
> 
> It seems the 780Ti chips are so good in general that it's hard to get a 'premium' card to outshine the rest.




Many people are whining, but that's because they can't go over 1.4v,  you can still get up to 1.35v on this card, which you won't ever see on a reference card.

That alone makes it the best 780ti around imho.


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 14, 2014)

I really wish the overclocking section showed what the cards can do with higher voltage(also what temps we can expect with a voltage increase not just clock increase).


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 14, 2014)

radrok said:


> Many people are whining, but that's because they can't go over 1.4v,  you can still get up to 1.35v on this card, which you won't ever see on a reference card.
> That alone makes it the best 780ti around imho.



Ahh, cool, thanks mate.  I hadn't trawled through all the posts, didn't realise they were after more than 1.35v


Jack1n said:


> I really wish the overclocking section showed what the cards can do with higher voltage(also what temps we can expect with a voltage increase not just clock increase).



W1zzard has always stated he reviews the card as it comes out of the box.  Many people won't ever touch voltage and even then, results are never guaranteed.


----------



## happita (Jan 14, 2014)

As usual, the Classified versions of cards always impress. However, I don't see an $800 price tag to be very eye-catching on the egg. No matter, people with expendable monies won't care one way or another. The Classified is the cream of the crop.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Jan 14, 2014)

Any chance of seeing a review for Gigabyte 780 Ghz edition and 780ti Ghz edition on this site?


----------



## radrok (Jan 14, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Ahh, cool, thanks mate.  I hadn't trawled through all the posts, didn't realise they were after more than 1.35v
> 
> 
> W1zzard has always stated he reviews the card as it comes out of the box.  Many people won't ever touch voltage and even then, results are never guaranteed.




Yeah people on OCN tend to be a bit bitchy, but to be honest its a benching card and it should have unlimited voltage.

I can understand them though 

I wish I could find a 780ti classy here that's not priced as much as Titan.


----------



## Razorfang (Jan 14, 2014)

happita said:


> As usual, the Classified versions of cards always impress. However, I don't see an $800 price tag to be very eye-catching on the egg. No matter, people with expendable monies won't care one way or another. The Classified is the cream of the crop.



If it helps, NewEgg dropped it down to $770.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 14, 2014)

radrok said:


> Yeah people on OCN tend to be a bit bitchy, but to be honest its a benching card and it should have unlimited voltage.
> 
> I can understand them though
> 
> I wish I could find a 780ti classy here that's not priced as much as Titan.



Here Titan is still about £800.  I've seen this at reputable online sellers for £620.


----------



## radrok (Jan 14, 2014)

I can find Titan at 700€ here, 780tis at 540 eur and 780ti classies at 800 eur -.-


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 14, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Ahh, cool, thanks mate.  I hadn't trawled through all the posts, didn't realise they were after more than 1.35v
> 
> 
> W1zzard has always stated he reviews the card as it comes out of the box.  Many people won't ever touch voltage and even then, results are never guaranteed.


I know it would mean nothing in the silicon lottery but what im interested is how the cooler will handle it.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm surprised they still haven't fixed the fan whine. People have been complaining about that since the ACX was launched.


----------



## Razorfang (Jan 14, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm surprised they still haven't fixed the fan whine. People have been complaining about that since the ACX was launched.



I'm not saying you're wrong, but I haven't had a "fan whine" issue with my 780 Ti Classified.


----------



## chodaboy19 (Jan 14, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm surprised they still haven't fixed the fan whine. People have been complaining about that since the ACX was launched.



I had this same fan whine with the regular 780 Classified. It was very annoying, luckily I was able to step-up to the vanilla 780Ti.

The reason why they can't fix the whine at certain rpms is because they are using the exact same heatsink and fan combination in all their Classified units. If you look closely at the fins on the heatsink, there are a whole batch that are not tied/boxed in, so the thin fins are just hanging loosely without any support. When the fan hits a certain speed range the air turbulence or vibrations make those loose fins shake/vibrate creating that annoying noise.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2014)

Razorfang said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong, but I haven't had a "fan whine" issue with my 780 Ti Classified.


then the speed difference between your two fans is such that the interference effect does not occur. it's due to manufacturing variances of the combination of both fans



mdbrotha03 said:


> Any chance of seeing a review for Gigabyte 780 Ghz edition and 780ti Ghz edition on this site?


I'm trying to get the 780 ti ghz from gigabyte



Jack1n said:


> I really wish the overclocking section showed what the cards can do with higher voltage(also what temps we can expect with a voltage increase not just clock increase).


I do voltage tuning for some cards, not all, because it's extremely time intensive


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 14, 2014)

Jack1n said:


> I know it would mean nothing in the silicon lottery but what im interested is how the cooler will handle it.



It won't.  I could be wrong but i think most people going above that voltage level with the accompanying overclocks will require water at least.  I know from the extensively massive Titan thread at OCN, 1.21-1.25 is as far as people are generally pushing on air with safety.  Water is for 1.3 24/7 clocks and 1.4v+ is for benching or crazy folk like Radrok 

I know the Classy has a far superior custom VRM section but the heat won't be easy to dissipate on air at 1.4v.


----------



## radrok (Jan 14, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> It won't.  I could be wrong but i think most people going above that voltage level with the accompanying overclocks will require water at least.  I know from the extensively massive Titan thread at OCN, 1.21-1.25 is as far as people are generally pushing on air with safety.  Water is for 1.3 24/7 clocks and 1.4v+ is for benching or crazy folk like Radrok
> 
> I know the Classy has a far superior custom VRM section but the heat won't be easy to dissipate on air at 1.4v.




I kinda miss ATI's reference design, I remember I could put 1.4v through 6990s without having an issue, other than water almost boiling in my loop. LOL

I'd be all over this if it had 6GB of VRAM.


----------



## abirli (Jan 15, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> It won't.  I could be wrong but i think most people going above that voltage level with the accompanying overclocks will require water at least.  I know from the extensively massive Titan thread at OCN, 1.21-1.25 is as far as people are generally pushing on air with safety.  Water is for 1.3 24/7 clocks and 1.4v+ is for benching or crazy folk like Radrok
> 
> I know the Classy has a far superior custom VRM section but the heat won't be easy to dissipate on air at 1.4v.




i flashed my titans and benched them heavily on h2o out side on -1c days, was able to land top 5 spots on 3dmark fs,fsx, 3dmark11 performance and extreme. Hwbot said 3rd fastest titian scores. 

i was pushing 1.45v and i think i could have gone higher but the 1200psu was capping i believe.


----------



## howiec (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe I'm missing something but the max GPU clock values in the *Overclocking *section show that the *EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX* got 70MHz more than the Classified which is quite a big difference.

Are we going to attribute this to maybe just sample variation or is there something else going on too?


----------



## silapakorn (Jan 15, 2014)

Gigabyte 780ti Ghz Edition looks more promising. It's cheaper and comes with a backplate.


----------



## SmokingCrop (Jan 15, 2014)

Quick chart to compare them all (no total score bcs some of the scores don't make any sense )


----------



## eBombzor (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok review but can you please update your overclocking benchmark into something more demanding? I'd rather see the increases in something much more demanding than BF3 (maybe Far Cry 3 or Crysis 3?). 

Most 780 Ti overclocks were pretty disappointing IMO. My stock 780 Ti can do 1150 with stock voltages.


----------



## Shadyqwerty (Jan 15, 2014)

Wiz: Where are u seeing these Tis come w/ all 3 games? I got Batman w/ my MSI and now it seems u only get Ass.


----------



## Krahl (Jan 15, 2014)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get the 780 ti ghz from gigabyte



Yush another one found wanting of a w1zzard review of this seemingly amazing card. Oh and thanks again w1zzard for having spend time contacting gigabyte

On another note: no backplate? here in Denmark it costs 6000 Dkr which equates to appr. 800€. Shopping such an expensive card and not providing a backplate is in my eyes an affront. That or I'm too old and grumpy...in a young age


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 15, 2014)

Excellent card.
I will upgrade 100% on Ti only to wait new GTX780Ti KP Classified. 2-3 weeks more until became available in Europe.
If EVGA allow physical overpass voltage limit with mod that would be incredible move and deserved money. First year I will not mod, than maybe.

GIGABYTE GHz Edition on 2-3 reviews no 50MHz space for OC over fabric boost. That's obvious, they OC card on 1085MHz and choose 40-50% of GK110 who can boost stable with that clock and that's it.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 15, 2014)

Krahl said:


> On another note: no backplate? here in Denmark it costs 6000 Dkr which equates to appr. 800€. Shopping such an expensive card and not providing a backplate is in my eyes an affront.



I agree


----------



## radrok (Jan 16, 2014)

Krahl said:


> Yush another one found wanting of a w1zzard review of this seemingly amazing card. Oh and thanks again w1zzard for having spend time contacting gigabyte
> 
> On another note: no backplate? here in Denmark it costs 6000 Dkr which equates to appr. 800€. Shopping such an expensive card and not providing a backplate is in my eyes an affront. That or I'm too old and grumpy...in a young age



What would a backplate bring to the game?

I think backplates are utterly overrated, especially because they yield 0 gains.

Could have made sense on Titan since it has VRAM chips on its back of the PCB but on a card like this? Just clutter.

Remember guys, you are comparing this card to other "normal" cards and by doing that you are mistaken.

Let me explain myself: this isn't aimed at people who run their graphics inside a case, this is an enthusiast overclocking card which brings voltage control over 1.212v which is impossible to achieve with any other GTX 780ti on the market and this feat by itself brings this card on another league.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes GTX780Ti is really expensive compare to GTX780, for such difference they could sell card with backplate but I understand and EVGA.
Many their fans buy 3-4 cards and use one backplate... I don't like to touch with hands parts on backside of card...
This review help me to survive price difference between GTX780 and GTX780Ti Classified. I mean 9-40fps difference if I saw nice on 1920x1080...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 16, 2014)

Wait till you see the KingPin Edition...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club

Notably:

1072/1137 base/boost clocks
Unlocked TDP BIOS as standard
Standard (ASIC dependant) stock max boost 1254-1300Mhz (i.e - without overclocking).

From the readings via KingPin, the card is not just a highly binned Classy.  Apparently his core clocks of 1800+ were achieved without mods.  These are his responses to 3 'alleged' problems with 'his' edition Classy.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 16, 2014)

I sell mine GTX780 Classified too immediately when I saw price of GTX780TI KP Classified.
Like I say price difference will be 300e probably for 20-25% but worth.
For me is that important high boost for games...
Card colors will fit with my motherboard and other hardware excellent.


----------



## SteelSix (Jan 18, 2014)

Enhanced bios with aggressive stock clocks..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780-ti-classified-bios-mod-from-latest-official-release


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 19, 2014)

SteelSix said:


> Enhanced bios with aggressive stock clocks..
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780-ti-classified-bios-mod-from-latest-official-release



Great I like that BIOS and clocks, if KP Edition is too expensive for me I can order GTX780Ti Classified.
First too se what KP offer. 100% Samsung Memory.

Only voltage option is terrible. 1300v should be minimum in software as Precision.
That's fact and R9-290X Lightening will be stronger than any Ti except some with voltage no limit.


----------



## WebTourist (Jan 20, 2014)

*EVGA 780ti Classified *
































Fire Strike - Link 






Fire Strike Extreme - Link







Unigine: Heaven






Unigine: Valley








*Evga 780ti Classified SLI *














Fire Strike SLI- Link 






Fire Strike Extreme SLI- ЛLink







Unigine: Heaven SLI






Unigine: Valley  SLI





Battlefield 4 Ultra 200% scale


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 20, 2014)

Card is INCREDIBLE, I don't know what I wait any more... Maybe is best way and I to buy same model...
I hope EVGA will soon to present us price of Kingpin Edition to decide...
I propose to guy who import cards to order two KP Classified, one for me and one for him and than we can try SLI.
We will see, this card Is excellent too, I would not complain to have one.
And better BIOS is available for owners.


----------



## WebTourist (Jan 20, 2014)

Vlada011 said:


> Card is INCREDIBLE, I don't know what I wait any more... Maybe is best way and I to buy same model...
> I hope EVGA will soon to present us price of Kingpin Edition to decide...
> I propose to guy who import cards to order two KP Classified, one for me and one for him and than we can try SLI.
> We will see, this card Is excellent too, I would not complain to have one.
> And better BIOS is available for owners.



The price will be around 850$-900$ .
You can see the difference ( £100 ) here:
Kingpin
Classified

Do you going to use water cooling for your 780ti KINGPIN?


----------



## Shadyqwerty (Jan 24, 2014)

WebTourist said:


> ...



Air? Water? Clocks? Fan Speeds? Room Temp? Card Temp?


----------



## WebTourist (Jan 26, 2014)

Shadyqwerty said:


> Air? Water? Clocks? Fan Speeds? Room Temp? Card Temp?


The pictures shows everything you need
 Water, Clocks and Card Temp


----------



## Shadyqwerty (Jan 26, 2014)

WebTourist said:


> The pictures shows everything you need
> Water, Clocks and Card Temp


They do not.

Heaven/Valley does not report GPU max boost core clock correctly.

There is no room temp listed.

There is no max GPU temp listed.


----------



## WebTourist (Jan 26, 2014)

Shadyqwerty said:


> They do not.
> 
> Heaven/Valley does not report GPU max boost core clock correctly.
> 
> ...




There is no  boost because the bios is custom.
In the pictures you can see the correct  clock. 1484/8270 for single and 1404/8200 for SLI.
Temps is 55C max under water.
3dmark report correctly to. 1475 MHz (single card)  and 1,395  MHz (SLI) .
Check the links.
Regards


----------



## Shadyqwerty (Jan 26, 2014)

Saw your post on OCN. Very nice clocks. I'm assuming you needed to bump the voltage a bit. I'd love to get one of these, but would not be on water and I don't think I could handle the ACX's nasty fans @ such high RPM as would be necessary for high clocks.

Room temp doesn't matter to me cause I'd be comparing to air, but it might to someone else on water.


----------



## WebTourist (Jan 27, 2014)

Shadyqwerty said:


> Saw your post on OCN. Very nice clocks. I'm assuming you needed to bump the voltage a bit. I'd love to get one of these, but would not be on water and I don't think I could handle the ACX's nasty fans @ such high RPM as would be necessary for high clocks.
> 
> Room temp doesn't matter to me cause I'd be comparing to air, but it might to someone else on water.


i need 1.43 v for this clock. This is not possible with air cooler . ACX isn't the best cooler and this GPU can be realy hot after 1.3 v . 
Inno3D GeForce GTX 780Ti iChill OC might be a good choice for high clocks on air.


----------

